# Newbie Schutzhund questions



## srterry (Apr 20, 2011)

Although I've been lurking here for a while, I haven't posted yet because most of my questions have been addressed so well by others on the forum. Thanks for all of the great info! I am from Charlotte, NC and have a fabulous 7 month old black working line GSD, Luke, purchased from a reputable breeder who is in active in Schutzhund. (all pedigree is titled, mom Sch I, dad Sch III). Even though we requested a "home companion" pup, it seems, based on my limited knowledge, that Luke might make a great Schutzhund dog and that we might enjoy doing this together. So here is my list of newbie questions. Any and all responses will be appreciated - please forgive the newbie ignorance! 

1. How do I know if my pup is suited for the sport? He is the most intense dog I have ever seen (but my first GSD - maybe just typical). He lives to chase a ball (or preferably a cat) and play tug (we've been able to lift him off the ground with a tug toy since he came home at 9 weeks). Like all GSDs, he is very smart, and he knows all basic commands (puppy class and pre-agility class). his other favorite game is hide and seek - one of my sons or friends will hide outside while Luke is inside. We let him smell an article of clothing and say "go find X" and he takes off - gets it every time, even with friends/strangers to him. 

2. How do I get involved in the sport and how much will it cost? One of my trainer friends tried to steer me away from Schutzhund by saying that we would have to have trainer who would compete with Luke. While I understand I will have to pay for some training, I hope that I can compete with Luke myself. I am willing to put in the time, but have limited funds right now. 

3. Will the protection portion make him more inclined to bite? Frankly this scares me to death. Luke is my 7 year old's best friend. Will Schutzhund bite training make it more dangerous for them to play together? Luke is first and foremost our pet and best buddy!

Thanks again! Will post pics when I figure out how to get the resolution right!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

1. Take him to a club and have him evaluated. As it would seem you have little to no experience, a skilled helper will be able to evaluate him for you.

2. Find a club and ask lots of questions. You can look for one at www.germanshepherddog.com. What it will cost you is different than what it would cost someone else. It will vary from club to club, what equipment you buy, travel, etc. Unless there is some sort of special circumstance, there is absolutly no reason you cant handle your own dog.

3. A schutzhund dog is far, far, far, far, less likely to bite a person than a dog with out bite training.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

1~go to a club or few and get an evaluation. I would look at a few clubs if possible so you can get a feel on how they all operate. 

2~cost varies from group to group, and you should be your dogs own handler/ trainer, but get support from others(TD/helper) while training. 
I pay to train, though other group/clubs within a couple hours of me are not the case. You just need to decide where you best fit in and what is BEST for your dog.

3~Actually, training in the sport will make your dog more obedient and the danger of biting willy nilly should be a non-issue as long as the training is correct and your dog is of good nerve. I'd rather have a well trained dog than one that is not~obedience is required in all three phases of ScH and very important while training.
Wish you luck and do what you enjoy, if not SchH maybe agility?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you talked with your breeder about ScH? Seems to be logical step, perhaps.


----------

